# Öröklés



## Tisza Gábor (2022 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Gyors segítséget szeretnék kérni, két napja meghalt a Sointula szigetén lako rokonunk, mi a teendőnk, kötelezettségünk? Egyben mit kell tenni a hagyatéki (örökösödési) eljárás kapcsán? Úgy tudjuk végrendelkezett, amiben édesanyám van megjelölve a vagyona örököseként. 
Tudna valaki valamilyen infót adni, segíteni?
Köszönöm


----------

